# The Rich and Famous



## sarmisluters (Mar 14, 2018)

Here’s legitimate proof in the description !
That Bobcycles is rich and famous 
says Snydebike !
Nice bike too !

https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-PR...46781c9a26:g:wQYAAOSwlrFaoJ3D&redirect=mobile


----------



## bricycle (Mar 14, 2018)

...well, he's Fairly Famous anyway.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 14, 2018)

Notorious is more like it.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 14, 2018)

1000 objects a year!  Very busy indeed. Wonder if some of my stuff has been resold.


----------



## ricobike (Mar 14, 2018)

The fun is watching people butcher his name.   I think this might be the first time I've seen a J show up in there .


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 14, 2018)

That man right there is a living legend in the hobby Bob's a good guy No wonder why they mention his name all over the place I see it all the time


----------



## Euphman06 (Mar 14, 2018)

my old bike!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 14, 2018)

*VINTAGE PREWAR 1941 SCHWINN AUTOCYCLE MEN'S BALLOON TIRE TANK BICYCLE*



 6 viewed per hour
*Seller information*
snydebike (23206 )
100% Positive feedback
https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-PR...:wQYAAOSwlrFaoJ3D&redirect=mobile&rmvSB=true#
Condition: Used
Price: US $1,900.00
Buy It Now
30-day returns
Located in United States
72 watchers
Shipping:$150.00 Standard Shipping | See details 
Item location: Prospect, Kentucky, United States
Ships to:  United States and many other countries | See details


----------



## spoker (Mar 15, 2018)

$1300 high!!


----------



## Bikermaniac (Mar 15, 2018)

Famous @bobcycles , no doubt about it, the other adjective I don't know.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 15, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> *VINTAGE PREWAR 1941 SCHWINN AUTOCYCLE MEN'S BALLOON TIRE TANK BICYCLE*
> View attachment 770557 6 viewed per hour
> *Seller information*
> snydebike (23206 )
> ...



Looks like that bikes gone I've been watching it since he put it on there was hoping he was going to drop the price a little bit was pretty interested in it but look tonight and it is gone somebody probably got it


----------



## PlasticNerd (Mar 15, 2018)

ricobike said:


> The fun is watching people butcher his name.   I think this might be the first time I've seen a J show up in there .



The j is correct!


----------

